# Best headlamp!?!



## TheTheaterGeek (Aug 30, 2018)

What is the best headlamp y'all have encountered. Just lost mine of 5 years and ready to upgrade.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 30, 2018)

Petzl has me convinced. I've had their classic Tikka for 6 years and it's lived a rough life and still works. At work we're going to try out the Tactikka for a bit more punch. I really like the beating the Petzls can take and the Tikka lines have simple controls. Press the button until the amount of light you have is the amount of light you want and move on with your life. No strobe (in white at least, red has it). No ambient light sensor. No bluetooth connection to a phone app.
A small touch that really makes both nice is that once the light has been running for a few seconds without you touching the button to change modes, no matter what intensity setting you have the light at, a single button press turns it off. My explanation may not sell it very well, but I really like that I don't have to scroll through all of the setting I don't want the light at just to shut it off.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 30, 2018)

I prefer the Petzl Zipka with its retractable headband. That way I am not confined to just wearing it on my head. Sometimes it is better to attach to my harness or my wrist, depending on the task.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 30, 2018)

Armytek Wizzard Pro in warm. It clips in and out of the headband, can tail stand, and has a magnetic base. And with plenty of brightness options you can go anywhere from a soft moonlight like glow to enough light to light up the whole room.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 30, 2018)

Personally I hate the retractable headlamps, but I have a tendency to spin the headlamp around on the strap when I'm not using it....


----------



## emac (Sep 2, 2018)

Personally I love the Black Diamond Icon Headlamp. I wasn't sure I would love the battery pack being separate from the light source, but I prefer it now in headlamps. It keeps the strap/headlamp assembly much more balanced then having all the weight in the front. 

There are time that I wish is was slightly more bright (long outdoor load outs). But for most of the indoor work I do I have to turn it down to a lower setting. 

The thing is indestructible, and has great battery life. Black Diamond also has GREAT customer service. 

A bonus is that I a second one year round for backpacking/ski touring.


----------

